
Web application security for web developers - eslamsalem
https://Shieldfy.io
======
craftoman
I think you should mention that you're only providing services for PHP
applications. For example on your home page: "Real-time ___PHP_ __application
protection "

~~~
eslamsalem
We are planning to add other languages (nodejs in development , ruby in the
road map) so we don't want to brand ourselves to php only. but generally you
are right we should mention it on the website (supported language).

By the way , which language you are using ?

------
eslamsalem
Hi this is Eslam co-founder and CEO of Shieldfy , happy to answer anything
regarding the product or web security in general

